# Mountain Dew Santa



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a carving of Santa holding a bottle of Mountain Dew. Santa is 9 inches tall, carved from basswood and painted with acrylic paints.

The first thing I did was to trace the drawing I had onto the block of wood and then cut out the outline with my bandsaw.



















I mounted the Santa to my carving vise with a couple of drywall screws so I could cut away the waste wood with mallet and gouges.



















Once I had most of the waste wood removed, I took the carving off the vise and continued with knives and gouges to start carving in the details.



















I continued to add details until I was finished.



















The completed and painted Santa photos are in my Projects.

Claude


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hey Claude

Nice Santa, good to have a look at how he was created

Bruce


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

DEW?, I would have to use wine.


----------

